# My new homemade CNC



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Guys,

Here it is a short video of my CNC:

Homemade cnc router with linux CNC , first cuts and trials. . . - YouTube

If it can help


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice machine. You did a great job and I really like the music it makes. Reminds me of the Star Wars robots.


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Thanks George,

See this one:

Homemade cnc, VIP customer wheel golf cart 3/4" thick CNC aluminium milling episode #2 - YouTube


----------

